# Pumpkin soap



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a new batch of Pumpkin soaps.







Irena


----------



## black squirrel (Sep 27, 2007)

How do you not eat them?! They look sooo good!!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2007)

black squirrel said:
			
		

> How do you not eat them?! They look sooo good!!!!



Thanks! I try very hard. They smell just like the real thing.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice Irena.. I made some the other night!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Very nice Irena.. I made some the other night!



Thanks!  

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 27, 2007)

It does look good, Irena.   I used Tony's Spiced Pumpkin Pie and a tad bit of another pumpkin scent she sells.  That was the scent I used in the recent swap.  It was so close to real, I was amazed!  I used real pumpkin in it too, and should have used a deeper liquids discount...like a 33% solution.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Paul,
I used pureed pumpkin in this one too.

Irena


----------



## Bret (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Thank you Paul,
> I used pureed pumpkin in this one too.
> 
> Irena




How long does yours stay soft?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

Smelly, mine was softer longer than expected.  I used a heaping tablespoon of pureed pumpkin PPO.  The few bars I have left as of today are finally very hard and really nice.  I should have soaped this at at least a 33% solution, but I soaped at, I think, at 29%.  I'm going to make another slab this weekend and soap at 34% solution.  Lets see yours Smelly when you get them cut, OK!?  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Sure thing, as soon as I get the blocks LOL... 

I am taking pics today of all of the logs I have done already!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 28, 2007)

I used 1 tsp ppo. and also added sodium lactate. They were cut the next day. They are pretty hard already.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Sure thing, as soon as I get the blocks LOL...
> 
> I am taking pics today of all of the logs I have done already!



Cutting blocks and "someting extra" is headed West in 2 or 3 days!  

What, "something extra!" :?   

                                                                                              Riddle me this:

When is a spoon not a "spoon?" :? 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm...when is a spoon..not a spoon..

wth? lmao!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only 1 clue for tonight, a new clue in the morning!   In a new thread, though!  

This is fun!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 28, 2007)

um...........when its a fork?  hahahahahahhaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> um...........when its a fork?  hahahahahahhaha



LMAO!!!!!!!!! Good one


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 28, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic!!



Thank you!

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Bret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for hi-jacking your thread Irena!    I just got off track, my bad! :cry:   Your Pumpkin soap does look wonderful.  Hope you liked mine in the swap.  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Paul.
I haven't tried your soap yet. I need to use up all the other ones that are sitting in my shower and the sink.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Thank you Paul.
> I haven't tried your soap yet. I need to use up all the other ones that are sitting in my shower and the sink.
> 
> Irena




I have Paul, it was COOL BEANS!


----------



## OFCILynn (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!!!! Those are just beautiful soaps but way to tempting! You better put warning labels on these babies or you will have children and adults alike wanting to eat them! LOL GREAT Job!!!!!!!!!!!
God Bless,
Lynn


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 2, 2007)

OFCILynn said:
			
		

> Oh My Gosh!!!!! Those are just beautiful soaps but way to tempting! You better put warning labels on these babies or you will have children and adults alike wanting to eat them! LOL GREAT Job!!!!!!!!!!!
> God Bless,
> Lynn



Thank you!
I sell my soaps boxed and my customers know not to eat them. Their animals......well......that's a different story!  

Irena


----------



## motherhues (Oct 3, 2007)

sooo fun... I am so intimidated by these fancy topped soaps... I am so used to cutting off the uneven top of my soap for a nice rectangle... now everyone is making it that way on purpose... can I do it or will it freak me out too much???

I made pumpkin muffins for breakfast for me and the kids... YUMMMMM!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 3, 2007)

motherhues said:
			
		

> sooo fun... I am so intimidated by these fancy topped soaps... I am so used to cutting off the uneven top of my soap for a nice rectangle... now everyone is making it that way on purpose... can I do it or will it freak me out too much???
> 
> I made pumpkin muffins for breakfast for me and the kids... YUMMMMM!



You can do it! Just make some designs on the top and don't cut them off.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, those really do make me wanna take a bite!   
Yumm!!! 

You CPers actually make me wanna give it a try sooner than later!  :wink:


----------



## Krickett (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, what is Sodium Lactate?

Krickett


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 20, 2008)

Krickett said:
			
		

> Ok, what is Sodium Lactate?
> 
> Krickett



It is used in soap to help harden and acts as a mold release in CP also.  I let me goat milk sour, which produces natural sodium lactate.  Lotioncrafters sells it. Here is a link to explain it more;

http://www.sodium-lactate.com/

Paul


----------



## IanT (Apr 20, 2008)

they look excellent!! Great job!! I wish I could make a soap like that right now!! 

What did you put on top!! (Or am I blind and missed where you typed this already! ...quite possible!  )


----------

